#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Chipset

## lleonardo08

Bom dia amigos, sou um pouco leigo no assunto ainda, mais gostaria que vocês me tirassem uma dúvida. Os nome escritos nos chips, qual sua função? Gostaria de saber as funções mais a fundo. Qual seu verdadeiro valor.
Quando eu for trocar um chipset, eu posso colocar outro modelo? 

Por favor, me deem uma dica.

Desde já agradeço.

----------


## sphreak

> Bom dia amigos, sou um pouco leigo no assunto ainda, mais gostaria que vocês me tirassem uma dúvida. Os nome escritos nos chips, qual sua função? Gostaria de saber as funções mais a fundo. Qual seu verdadeiro valor.
> Quando eu for trocar um chipset, eu posso colocar outro modelo? 
> 
> Por favor, me deem uma dica.
> 
> Desde já agradeço.


Isso depende muito amigo.. Chipset de que tipo de equipamento??? 

O número gravado em qualquer componente eletônico serve para identificá-lo, assim como nosso nome ou número de CPF serve para identificar as pessoas.

Chipset é um componente que serve em sua generalidade para fazer o controle de fluxo de dados entre os diversos setores do circuito.
Quanto a substituição, alguns componentes eletronicos (diodos, resistores, transistores, varistores, etc) podem ser substituidos por similares ou compatíveis. Quanto a chipsets não posso afirmar. Geralmente quando há queima ou dano a esse componente no circuito, pode ser decretado a condenação em definitivo do conjunto, devido a dificuldade de substituição e/ou aquisição de componente para reparo. A colocação de chipset diverso pode causar comportamento estranho no equipamento ou ainda a completa inutilização do mesmo.

Sugiro um curso básico de eletrônica, para uma compreensão melhor do assunto.

----------


## sphreak

Outra coisa:

CHIPSET>>


É DIFERENTE DE:

CHIP>>



Que é DIFERENTE DE:

CI-circuito integrado

----------


## lleonardo08

Correto. Eu realmente preciso de um 'Chipset'. Porém só acho com nomes diferentes, e queria ter certeza de que vai dar certo. Ou que eu realmente preciso comprar um idêntico.

----------


## lleonardo08

Esse é o chip do qual estou procurando, porém só acho parecidos.
Como:

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Ileonardo08, normalmente quando queima um chipset precisa trocar a EEPROm(memória) o que não seria uma vantagem por que precisaria instalar um software ficando num custo nada viável; além de ferramentas específicas para substituir os mesmos e programas no PC.
Para roteadores comuns que custam 100 ou menos e até uns 500 não vale a pena a menos que tenha dezenas ou centenas destes queimados.

----------


## sphreak

> Esse é o chip do qual estou procurando, porém só acho parecidos.
> Como:


Esse chipset é muito comum em roteadores e em Nanostations.
Como o colega acima falou, só vale a pena se for reparador e tiver um monte pra trocar.

----------


## rubem

O AR7240 foi um dos mais usados a alguns anos, é fácil de achar FORA das lojas de componentes:

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...fp128-novo-_JM

Loja de componentes não costuma ter chipset nenhum, mal e mal tem algumas eeproms pra TV's, mas até componentes de monitores as vezes só tem em outros tipo de loja especializada em monitores.

Ele é um exemplo clássico dos chipsets de primeira geralçao N, tem 1 porta wan e 4 lan, tem USB 1.1 pra eventualmente gravar logs em cartão micro-sd, tem umas portas GPIO pra acender led ou ler posições de botões, tem uma cpu (Unidade com processador) 24K de 32 bits com processador de ponto flutuante embutido, aceita memória DDR ou DDR2, e tem 1 porta PCIe que é por onde geralmente se comunica com o chipset de RF (De wifi, no caso dos roteadores), um AR9280 na maioria dos roteadores.

Se for comparar com uma placa-mãe ATX, ele une as funções de processador, chipset principal e chipsets ethernet com um switch incluso, e tem um slot PCIe onde você pluga uma placa de rede wifi (Porque a rede ethernet já existe no AR7240, são 5 portas!).

Não recomendo tentar trocar isso se nunca mexeu com chipsets desse tipo, se for de um roteador barato de mesa é um ótimo aprendizado porque são baratos e você vai danificar 2 ou 3 antes de conseguir dessoldar e ressoldar um direito. Precisa bico quadrado pra ar-quente, ou solda salva-chip, pasta, e MUITA paciência pra pegar o jeito, na maioria dos roteadores e CPE's baratas a placa é meio frágil, é meio fácil soltar trilhas nelas quando aquece muito. Tira um chipset ethernet em curto de placa-mãe ATX é papinha de nenem perto de trocar esses chipsets maiores, eu só tenho paciência se usar ponta tipo
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Air-Rewo...-/302293981416
ou ainda melhor
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-Air-Rewo...m/302000675749
Duro é achar essas pontas! A minha eu fabriquei, gambiarra feia, tapando buracos com silicone de alta temperatura.

----------

